# Η αποενοχοποίηση της μη ανάγνωσης



## nickel (Aug 16, 2008)

Μπορείτε από τώρα να είστε ήσυχοι ότι κανένας δεν θα σας κατηγορήσει αν δεν διαβάσετε το παρακάτω άρθρο. Ή αν το αρχίσετε και δεν το τελειώσετε. Ενώ, αν δεν τελειώσετε τη μετάφραση που αρχίσατε, θα τα ακούσετε από τον έναν και μοναδικό που μετράει, τον πελάτη που σας την ανέθεσε. Εγώ το καθήκον μου απέναντι σε όσους θα ήθελαν να το διαβάσουν το έκανα: ανέβασα εδώ όχι μόνο ολόκληρο το κομμάτι, αλλά και συντροφιά του από το Amazon.co.uk. Και θα το κάνω και τον επόμενο μήνα το καθήκον μου απέναντι σε όσους δεν σκοπεύουν να το διαβάσουν: θα έχω ξεχάσει όσο διάβασα (περιέργως, ολόκληρο).

Από τα σημερινά Νέα:

*«Να μιλάς για όσα δεν διάβασες»*

ΑΡΘΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΥ, ΛΕΚΤΟΡΑ ΝΕΟΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΩΝ ΣΠΟΥΔΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΟΞΦΟΡΔΗΣ

ΤΗΝ ΤΕΧΝΗ ΑΥΤΗ, ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ, ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΤΗ
ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ. ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ
ΤΙΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ. ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΧΝΗ ΤΗΣ ΜΗ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΣΗΣ, ΤΗΝ
ΤΕΧΝΗ ΤΟΥ «ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ»,
ΠΟΥ, ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΦΑΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΙΕΡ ΜΠΑΓΙΑΡ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ
ΠΑΡΑ Ο ΚΕΝΤΡΙΚΟΣ ΑΞΟΝΑΣ ΓΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΕΞΕΛΙΣΣΕΤΑΙ Η
ΚΟΥΛΤΟΥΡΑ ΜΑΣ

Το επιχείρημα είναι προκλητικό και δεν στερείται ειρωνείας: κοιτάξτε τον εαυτό σας, αλλά και τους γύρω σας, λέει ο Μπαγιάρ στο απολαυστικό δοκίμιό του. Οι πάντες μιλούν συνεχώς, στον έναν ή τον άλλον βαθμό, για βιβλία που δεν έχουν διαβάσει. Ακόμα και όσοι τριγυρίζουν σε λογοτεχνικά σαλόνια και παρουσιάσεις, αλλά και οι επαγγελματίες του βιβλίου, εκδότες, κριτικοί, συγγραφείς, καθηγητές, φοιτητές. Η _μη ανάγνωση_ (και όχι η ανάγνωση) είναι ουσιαστικά το εφόδιο όλων μας, αν και κανείς μας δεν θα ήταν ποτέ έτοιμος να παραδεχτεί κάτι τέτοιο. Η μη ανάγνωση είναι βεβαίως ταμπού, γιατί το να ομολογείς ότι δεν έχεις διαβάσει ένα βιβλίο παραβαίνει μια σειρά από άγραφους νόμους του πολιτισμού μας: την υποχρέωση της ανάγνωσης (=καλλιεργημένος άνθρωπος είναι αυτός που διαβάζει, και μάλιστα πολύ), την υποχρέωση της πλήρους ανάγνωσης (=δεν πρέπει κανείς να διαβάζει βιαστικά ή αποσπασματικά) και την υποχρέωση να μιλάμε μόνο για βιβλία που έχουμε διαβάσει ολόκληρα. Όσο όμως κι αν κατισχύει αυτός ο πολλαπλός φετιχισμός της πλήρους και εμβριθούς ανάγνωσης, ο σύγχρονος άνθρωπος συνειδητοποιεί κάθε στιγμή ότι του είναι αδύνατο να διαβάσει όλα τα βιβλία που θα έπρεπε, ή που θα ήθελε, ή ακόμα ακόμα όλα τα βιβλία που έχει στη βιβλιοθήκη του. Ποια βιβλιοθήκη... εδώ ούτε καν τα βιβλία που παίρνει κανείς με τόσες ταλαιπωρίες στα ταξίδια και τις διακοπές του δεν κατορθώνει να διαβάσει ολόκληρα.

Ο Μπαγιάρ ταξινομεί τη σχέση μας με τα βιβλία σε τέσσερις κατηγορίες: υπάρχουν τα βιβλία που αγνοούμε εντελώς, αυτά που έχουμε διαβάσει αποσπασματικά, αυτά για τα οποία έχουμε ακούσει να μιλούν (ή για τα οποία έχουμε διαβάσει κριτικές) και, τέλος, τα βιβλία τα οποία έχουμε διαβάσει μα όμως έχουμε λησμονήσει. Η λίστα βεβαίως θα μπορούσε να είναι μακρύτερη, ατέλειωτη. Θα μπορούσε, για παράδειγμα, να περιλαμβάνει βιβλία που μας αρέσει να ξαναδιαβάζουμε, ή όσα έχουμε στη βιβλιοθήκη μας, μα δεν έχουμε διαβάσει ακόμα (τα αναγνωστικά «θα»)· βιβλία που έχουμε μελετήσει σε βάθος χωρίς όμως ποτέ να τα τελειώσουμε (τα «κουραστικοκαλά»)· βιβλία τα οποία έχουμε διδαχθεί μα όμως ποτέ δεν διαβάσαμε (τα «σχολικά»)· βιβλία που έχουμε διαβάσει χωρίς να κατανοήσουμε (τα «δύσκολα»)· βιβλία που ντρεπόμαστε να πούμε ότι έχουμε διαβάσει (τα δήθεν «δώρα»). Και, ναι, και βιβλία που μας κόβουν τη μέση κάθε καλοκαίρι για να τα κουβαλήσουμε («φέτος θα τον τελειώσω τον Προυστ...»), γεμίζουν άμμο και καφέδες, προτού γυρίσουν ατέλειωτα στο χειμερινό ράφι: τα «ξαναδιάβαστα».

Το ζήτημα είναι να πάψουμε να αισθανόμαστε ενοχές για τα ατέλειωτα βιβλία που σκονίζονται στο κομοδίνο ή για τα βιβλία που αναγκαστήκαμε να συζητήσουμε χωρίς καν να τα έχουμε ανοίξει. Για να γίνει αυτό θα πρέπει να ξανασκεφτούμε, προτείνει ο Μπαγιάρ, τι εννοούμε με τους όρους ανάγνωση και μη ανάγνωση. Ακόμα και όποιος διαβάζει συνεχώς, καταλήγει να ξεχνάει, να παραναγιγνώσκει, να διαβάζει αποσπασματικά, να μπερδεύει, να επιλέγει, να αγνοεί. «Η σχέση μας με τα βιβλία δεν είναι μια διαδικασία ομοιογενής και αδιάλειπτη, ούτε είναι ένας τόπος διαυγούς αυτογνωσίας, αλλά ένα μέρος σκοτεινό, στοιχειωμένο από θραύσματα της μνήμης που η αξία του, ακόμη και η δημιουργική του αξία, πηγάζει από τα ακαθόριστα φαντάσματα που τριγυρίζουν εκεί». Ως εκ τούτου, «η μη ανάγνωση δεν ισοδυναμεί με την απουσία ανάγνωσης. Πρόκειται για μια συστηματική δραστηριότητα με την οποία ο μη αναγνώστης οργανώνεται απέναντι στην απεραντοσύνη των βιβλίων, προκειμένου να μην τον κατακλύσουν».

*Αυτοσαρκασμός*
Αν και ο θεωρητικά πληροφορημένος αναγνώστης μπορεί να βρει πολλές από τις ιδέες του βιβλίου πεπερασμένες, απλοϊκές ή και άκομψα εκλαϊκευτικές, σίγουρα θα εκτιμήσει τον ξεκάθαρο τρόπο με τον οποίο αναπτύσσεται το κεντρικό επιχείρημα, σε κάθε κεφάλαιο με τη βοήθεια της έξυπνης ανάλυσης ενός λογοτεχνικού παραδείγματος, από τα δοκίμια του Μονταίν και του Βαλερύ μέχρι το _Όνομα του Ρόδου_ του Έκο. Μέσα από αυτά τα παραδείγματα ο Βayard επιδεικνύει επίσης όχι μόνο πόσο καλός αναγνώστης είναι ο ίδιος, αλλά και το πόσο προσεκτικούς αναγνώστες προσπαθεί να προσελκύσει.


Spoiler



Μόλις στη σελίδα 242 του βιβλίου, για παράδειγμα, ομολογεί ότι πρόσθεσε επίτηδες κάποιες λάθος λεπτομέρειες στα παραδείγματα τα οποία χρησιμοποίησε. Όσοι διαβάσουν το βιβλίο στα γρήγορα, ίσως χάσουν αυτή την ομολογία- και άρα κι ένα σημαντικό στοιχείο του αυτοσαρκασμού του βιβλίου. Ο Μπαγιάρ μπορεί να μιλάει για την αποενοχοποίηση της μη ανάγνωσης, παράλληλα όμως ειρωνεύεται την κομπορρημοσύνη των άσχετων και τα παιχνίδια εξουσίας που καμιά φορά παίζουν οι αδιάβαστοι. Γιατί υπάρχουνε και όρια: το να μπορεί να μιλάει κανείς δημιουργικά και για βιβλία που δεν έχει διαβάσει προϋποθέτει ότι τουλάχιστον, όταν διαβάζει, διαβάζει καλά.

*Πρόταση αποενοχοποίησης*
Το βιβλίο του Βayard δεν είναι λοιπόν εγχειρίδιο συμβουλών για το πώς μπορεί κανείς να κρύβει την άγνοιά του σε σχέση με βιβλία που δεν έχει διαβάσει, αλλά μια αναλυτική πρόταση αποενοχοποίησης. Το σημαντικό δεν είναι να προσπαθεί κανείς να διαβάσει τα πάντα, αλλά να μπορεί, με λόγο δημιουργικό, να τοποθετήσει αυτό που διαβάζει (ή αυτό για το οποίο διαβάζει), μέσα σε ένα ευρύτερο πλαίσιο, πολιτισμικό, ιδεολογικό, αλλά και προσωπικής οπτικής γωνίας. «Ο καλλιεργημένος άνθρωπος θα πρέπει να προσπαθεί να κατανοήσει τις συνδέσεις και τις ανταποκρίσεις ανάμεσα στα βιβλία και όχι το κάθε βιβλίο ξεχωριστά, με τον ίδιο τρόπο που ο ελεγκτής σιδηροδρομικής κυκλοφορίας πρέπει να προσέξει τις σχέσεις μεταξύ των τρένων, τις συνδέσεις και τις ανταποκρίσεις τους και όχι το περιεχόμενο του κάθε συρμού».

Καθηγητής Λογοτεχνίας στη Σορβόννη και ψυχαναλυτής, ο Μπαγιάρ είναι γνωστός για τα έξυπνα, γραμμένα με χιούμορ και προσιτά δοκίμιά του. Κανένα όμως από τα προηγούμενα βιβλία του δεν είχε δημιουργήσει τόση συζήτηση όσο το _Πώς να μιλάμε για βιβλία που δεν έχουμε διαβάσει_, το οποίο μεταφράστηκε σχεδόν αμέσως στα αγγλικά και βρήκε εξ αρχής απήχηση στο γαλλόφωνο και στο αγγλόφωνο κοινό.





Spoiler



Ρierre Βayard 
ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ 
ΜΤΦ. ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΛΟΥΠΑΚΗ ΕΚΔ. ΠΑΤΑΚΗ, ΣΕΛ. 272 

Σχόλιο αναγνώστη του βιβλίου στο Amazon.co.uk (τα έντονα, δικά μου):

*How to review books you haven't finished reading*, 4 Feb 2008

If Pierre Bayard is to be believed then I am the ideal person to review this book. I've only read just over half of it and, what is more, I read the original French version, not the English translation. Whilst I am almost bilingual (I freely admit to the "almost"), I would not claim to have appreciated all of the author's nuances (if any there be).

Bayard, by reference to other books, identifies situations in which someone has to talk about a book he has never read. One example from Graham Greene's "Third Man" concerns an author of Westerns who finds himself in front of an audience having to talk about the works of a more intellectual writer with the same surname. He also presents the problem of discussing his colleagues' publications without having read them. (One example he does not give, at least as far as I have got, concerns books one has read in a foreign language which one does not perfectly understand.) He uses these examples to launch an examination of what "to have a read" a book actually means.

It is true that even immediately having finished a book few of us could summarise concisely the plots and sub-plots of a novel or the events and dates described in a history book. With time one's memory of a particular book will fade, perhaps even the memory of having read it. This then raises the question "Why read the whole book if you will only remember part of it?"

It depends on why you read it. I was once in a bar in Eastern Europe with a group of people (two British, one Bulgarian and one Dutch) discussing Dostoevsky's "Crime and Punishment", as you do. All of us had read the book and each of us had a different view as to the main thrust of the novel. None of us had read it as part of our occupation (we were engineers and scientists). Had we been "professional" readers (and I flatter students by including them in that category), we would have gone on the internet, read a few critics and rehashed what they had said, and copied out enough quotes to teach or to pass an exam. In fact, all Bayard's examples, relate to "professional" readers; *he ignores those of us who read for pleasure*.

It is illuminating to compare the fate of Bayard (64,000 Google references) with that of Eric Ringmar (169 Google references) a lecturer at the LSE. He was reported (in The Spectator, 9 January 2008) as having been sacked for, among other reasons, *admitting in his blog to not reading a book he was supposed to be teaching*. *It's not for nothing that the French have a word for "poseur" and the English do not*.

For a more readable and equally thought provoking book on the meaning of reading I suggest "The Uncommon Reader" by Alan Bennett.

Postscript. I've now finished the book. In the part I had read the author had introduced two concepts: the "interior library", of books an individual was aware of, and the "collective library", the corpus of literature which one might be expected to be aware of. In the latter part of the book he introduces a third concept: the "virtual library", those parts of the interior libraries of two people which overlap.

In the final chapter he develops his main thesis, which is: in order to talk about books you have not read, it is necessary to draw on creative reserves within yourself and, having done so, you are well on the way to being a writer: of books people will talk about without reading perhaps!


----------



## oublexis (Aug 17, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν τα παραλείπει ο Μπαγιάρ, πάντως δεν τα είδα στο άρθρο: τα βιβλία που έχουμε δει στο σινεμά. Καλά να είναι η έβδομη τέχνη, έχουμε γεμίσει μέσα σε διωράκια κάτι απίθανες τρύπες και μπορούμε να πούμε ότι έχουμε πάρει τη γεύση μας και από τον Σαίξπηρ και από τον Βοκάκιο και λίγο Σολτσενίτσιν και πολύ Τσέχοφ, και πολλούς άλλους που αποκλείεται να προκάνουμε. Α ναι, και με εκείνους τους Merchant-Ivory ένα ολόκληρο ράφι της βιβλιοθήκης γλίτωσα...


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2008)

Ενδιαφέρουσα και εύστοχη, νομίζω, παρουσίαση του βιβλίου του Μπαγιάρ από την κυρία Βενετία Αποστολίδου (αναπληρώτρια καθηγήτρια στο Παιδαγωγικό Τμήμα Δημοτικής Εκπαίδευσης του ΑΠΘ) στη Βιβλιοθήκη της Ε. Αποσπώ ένα κομμάτι:
Ο συγγραφέας εδώ επιδιώκει να διακρίνει ανάμεσα σε μια παθητική ανάγνωση και μια ενεργητική μη ανάγνωση. Πρόκειται για ένα λεπτό σημείο στην όλη οπτική του. Η μη ανάγνωση δεν ισοδυναμεί με την απουσία ανάγνωσης. Η δεύτερη προϋποθέτει την αδιαφορία για όλα τα βιβλία, το περιεχόμενο και τις περιστάσεις τους και δεν οδηγεί πουθενά. Η μη ανάγνωση βασίζεται στη συνειδητοποίηση ότι η ουσία του βιβλίου είναι η σχέση του με τα υπόλοιπα και, ακριβώς επειδή ενδιαφέρεται πολύ γι' αυτό, οργανώνει ένα σύστημα εξερεύνησης των περιστάσεων και των σχέσεων. Προσωπικά δεν θα είχα καμιά δυσκολία να συμφωνήσω με όλα αυτά, τα οποία αποτελούν, επαναλαμβάνω, βασικές αρχές της θεωρίας του γραμματισμού, με μία όμως διευκρίνιση, την οποία ο συγγραφέας δεν δίνει: η ανάγνωση και η μη ανάγνωση τροφοδοτούν συνεχώς η μία την άλλη. Η ενεργητική μη ανάγνωση δεν μπορεί να στηριχθεί στο κενό· ο υποτιθέμενος μη αναγνώστης κάποτε στη ζωή του πρέπει να διάβασε αρκετά ολόκληρα βιβλία και να τρίφτηκε με αυτά για να μπορέσει να αναπτύξει ένα σύστημα πλοήγησης μέσα στην απεραντοσύνη των βιβλίων και να αισθάνεται την αυτοπεποίθηση να μιλά για βιβλία που δεν έχει διαβάσει. Άρα λοιπόν, οι πρακτικές μη ανάγνωσης που πολύ σωστά προτείνει ο Μπαγιάρ, δεν μπορεί παρά να συμβαδίζουν με πρακτικές ανάγνωσης. Μήπως εντέλει η μη ανάγνωση, έτσι όπως την ορίζει, δεν είναι παρά η ίδια η ανάγνωση στην πιο συνειδητοποιημένη της μορφή;​
Και, σε σχέση με μια άλλη συζήτησή μας, και ένα μεταβατικό «επικοινωνώ» στο τέλος: «Όπως, επίσης, ότι μιλώντας για τα βιβλία μιλάμε για τον εαυτό μας, *επικοινωνούμε κομμάτια του εαυτού μας* και επιβεβαιώνουμε την εσωτερική μας συνοχή».


----------

